# K9 Var (Spokane, WA PD) recieves Purple Heart.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a link to where you can see the video of the ceremony.

KHQ.com 

It was SO cool to see this on the news last night. The old guy (Var.) was SO happy.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very much for posting the link, Tracy. It was terrific to watch a K-9 officer being honored.


----------

